# YAK 3 video clips?



## hitoshi (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone possibly know where I might find "downloadable" WMV's of YAK 3's
be it from airshows or soviet wartime footage? Alot is on 'youtube' but dagnammit ya can't save it for yourself.


----------



## yuri (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Yuri! That is a sweet sounding engine, I would like to see one up close. I think there was a gent in Virginia Beach, VA, USA that had a Yak-3; do you know if this was him?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2008)

The guy in Va. Beach owns "The Fighter Factory", and this was not him. He
recently had a gear collapse while taxiing, and his Yak is down.

Charles


----------



## hitoshi (Oct 27, 2008)

Great clip, thanx. Pity you can't save these great clips.


----------

